# Lan Kabel + Netzwerkdose montieren



## Marki99 (3. September 2009)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen oder muss ich mich dazu an ein anderes Forum wenden:

Ich möchte gerne dieses Kabel mit einer Netzwerkdose Cat.5E verbinden.
Damit ich das Kabel als Lan Kabel verwenden kann. Am anderen Ende ist schon eine Netzwerkdose dran, doch leider sind die beiden nicht baugleich, deswegen weiß ich nicht welches Kabel wo hin muss?

Das Ende wo ich jetzt einstecken muss, war davor in unsere Auerswald Telefonanlage, da der Telekom Mitarbeiter so eine Verbindung in mein Zimmer hergestellt hat. Jetzt möchte ich diese Leitung für unser KabelBw 20Mbit Internet benutzen, dazu muss ich aber den RJ45 Stecker vom Modem anschließen können, deswegen die Netzwerkdose.

So sieht es am fertigen Ende aus:

Galerie: Bilder Internet - abload.de

Und so sieht meine neue Netzwerkdose aus:

Galerie: RJ45 Buchse - abload.de

Habs auch mal bei Wiki geschaut, aber das hilft mir auch nicht weiter:

RJ-Steckverbindung ? Wikipedia

rj45 - Google Bilder


----------



## midnight (3. September 2009)

Moment. Mal zu mitschreiben. Das Ding war bisher eine Dose für was? Telefon? Weil Lan-kabel haben normalerweise 8 drähte, nicht 4. Über 4 sind halt nur 100mbit möglich, sollte aber erstmal reichen.

Ich empfehle Netzmafia, die haben das sehr gut beschrieben. Hier mal angucken Im Kapitel Adernfaben findest du an sich alles was du brauchst. Du darfst nur keinen Fehler beim Auflegen machen, dann wirds eklig.

so far


----------



## Marki99 (3. September 2009)

> Man muß sich nur an einen der beiden Standards halten, damit man nicht durcheinander gerät. Normales 100BaseT- und 10BaseT-Kabel kommt mit den Adern an den Pins 1, 2, 3 und 6 aus.


Das ist mir klar: Pin 1,2,3 und 6 benutzen, ist ja auch auf meiner Dose beschriftet welcher Pin welcher ist.



> Pin      Farbe
> 1      Weiß/Grün
> 2      Grün
> 3      Weiß/Orange
> ...


Ich hab aber die Farben gelb, schwarz,rot und weiß

Brauch ich so ein LSA Auflegewerkzeug oder geht das auch ohne?


----------



## taks (3. September 2009)

Also erstmal würde ich das Kabel welches jetzt drin ist raus nehmen und das Ganze durch ein Netzwerkkabel (Cate5 reicht) ersetzten. Denn über die die jetzt drin sind wirst du ziemlich sicher keine Verbindung zustande bringen und wenn man schon dran ist kann es auch nicht schaden etwas mehr zu investieren..
Dazu musst du dann beide Dosen mit dem gleichen Aufschaltcode beschalten. Wobei ich immer nach der T568B Variante aufschalte.

Und ein Auflegewerkzeug wäre zwar die bessere Variante, aber falls du keins auftreiben kannst, kannst du auch nen 0er Schlitzschraubenzieher nehmen.


Kabel Beispiel:
Shop - Installationskabel Cat5e S-FTP 100m


----------



## Marki99 (3. September 2009)

Nur kann ich selber kein Lan-Kabel duch ein Leerrohr ziehen, indem eh schon fast kein Platz mehr ist sonst hätte ich das schon lange gemacht. Das geht nämlich über 2 Stockwerke.

Sicher dass ich da keine Verbindung zustande bekomme?


----------



## taks (3. September 2009)

Kannst ja das raus nehmen welches jetzt drin ist ^^

Sonst probier doch:
Weiss --> 1
Gelb --> 2
Rot --> 3
Schwarz --> 6

Aber es muss auf beiden Seiten gleich sein.

Dann siehst ob es fuunktioniert 


Achja, von oben nach unten ziehen geht auch alleine, muss dir nur ein Einzugband besorgen.


----------



## Marki99 (3. September 2009)

Passt die Anordung auf der anderen Seite? --> Galerie: Bilder Internet - abload.de

Weil auf der Netzwerkdose steht nichts drauf mit Pinbelegung.


----------



## taks (3. September 2009)

Ne die ist falsch.

Weiss --> 1
Gelb --> 2
Rot --> 3
Schwarz --> 6





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marki99 (3. September 2009)

danke, ich werds mal testen


----------



## midnight (3. September 2009)

An der ersten Dose ist egal, welches Kabel du wo reinsteckst. Erst an der zweiten Dose wird es interessant. Genau aufschreiben, was du wo reingesteckt hast und dann "übersetzen". Dann kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.

Um die Kabel ordentlich auf die LSA-Dose aufzulegen solltest du dir ein entsprechendes Werkzeug besorgen, das kann nicht die Welt kosten.


so far


----------



## Marki99 (3. September 2009)

Das LSA Auflegewerkzeug werde ich mir morgen gleich besorgen im Baumarkt. Dann wird verkabelt 

100Mbit müsste das Kabel packen oder könnte es auch nur ein 10er sein?

Muss ich noch etwas isolieren, weil das steht in dem Handbuch der Netzwerkdose. 
( siehe Abbildung 2 )

--> Bild: img_0001zpfi.jpg - abload.de

Falls ich so eine Isolierung brauche, woher bekomme ich die?

P.S. Kabel war früher für ISDN Internetübertragung ausgelegt und vom Telekom Mitarbeiter umgesteckt in unsere Auerswald ( Übertragung von DSL Light )


----------



## midnight (4. September 2009)

Du musst nur die äußere Hülle kappen. Die Isolierung der einzelnen Drähtelässt du bitte dran. Beim LSA-Kram muss man nix mehr abisolieren, da sie beim "reinstecken" abisoliert werden.

EDIT: 100mbit sind damit möglich. Aber für Gigabit brauchst du 8 Drähte. Ich weiß nicht wie lang dein Kabel ist, aber wenn da schon ein Kabel drin is, dann kriegst du da auch noch ein neues rein!


so far


----------



## taks (4. September 2009)

Und, wie siehts aus?


----------



## Marki99 (4. September 2009)

bin heute leider nicht dazu gekommen war unterwegs; muss mir dann morgen erstmal noch das Auflegewerkzeuh holen bzw. erst mal ohne probieren.


----------



## rebel4life (6. September 2009)

Ohne Auflegewerkzeug kannst du es vergessen. Es geht zwar auch mit einem Schraubendreher, aber das ist nicht sonderlich gut, denn man hat so leicht nen Wackler oder ähnliches drin.


----------



## midnight (6. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ohne Auflegewerkzeug kannst du es vergessen. Es geht zwar auch mit einem Schraubendreher, aber das ist nicht sonderlich gut, denn man hat so leicht nen Wackler oder ähnliches drin.



Stimmt und so viel kostet so ein Dingen nicht. Außerdem kann man sowas immer gebrauchen, ebenso wie eine Crimpzange (+Stecker etc.). Kann nie schaden 

so far


----------



## Marki99 (6. September 2009)

also hab jetzt so ein Auflegewerkzeug. Doch wie funktioniert das Teil 

Ich hab kein Plan, was ich wo drücken muss


----------



## rebel4life (6. September 2009)

Ader einlegen und einfach runterdrücken.

Wird automatisch abgeschnitten.


----------



## Marki99 (6. September 2009)

oki, werd mich morgen heranwagen  Muss ich sonst noch etwas beachten?


----------



## Marki99 (7. September 2009)

So die Verkabelung hat geklappt und 100Mbit habe ich auch 

Hier mal noch Fotos:

1. + 2. Bild besagte neue Nezwerkdose
3. - 5. alte Dose neu belegt

Galerie: Netzwerk NEU - abload.de

Danke an alle die mir weitergeholfen haben


----------



## riedochs (7. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ohne Auflegewerkzeug kannst du es vergessen. Es geht zwar auch mit einem Schraubendreher, aber das ist nicht sonderlich gut, denn man hat so leicht nen Wackler oder ähnliches drin.



Geht auch ohne LSA, man muss es nur können.


----------



## rebel4life (7. September 2009)

Es bleibt aber trotzdem Pfusch.


----------



## taks (8. September 2009)

Das ganze Aufschaltsystem ist Pfusch 


Aber schön dass es funktioniert.


----------



## riedochs (8. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Es bleibt aber trotzdem Pfusch.



So schlimm ist es auch nicht.


----------

